# OT: Big News!! (personal)



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Sorry to break the news so late but my girlfriend back in the States (I´m still in Mexico for another 2 days) has told me that my computer hasn´t been working for the last few weeks so I might as well get it out now while I have internet access.

On July 1st, while on a romantic walk through the ex-hacienda, San Gabriel de Barrera here in Guanajuato, Mexico, I popped the question to my girlfriend of almost 3 years. Before almost passing out from the nerves that shot up and down my body, she emphatically said yes and has since become my fiance! I must say that even though the planning aspect of our wedding should make me lose some hair from the top of my head, I couldn´t be happier about our decision.

I was planning on posting some pictures from my trip but as of right now, I´m not sure when that´ll be. However, I actually promised my fiance that I´d tell all of you (my Blazer family) so I figured I might as well do it now while I have the chance.

And yes, I know this is supposed to go in the OT forum, but nobody really goes there anyway


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

congrats!


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Congratulations, and good luck.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Congrats. Now just pop out a couple of kids like I did and see how your sports viewing decreases.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Congrats man, make sure you found the right one because child support is a killer, and a lifetime is...well...a lifetime. :cheers: 

Been married 10 years, and only regret it part time :boohoo:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

What the bloody hell are you thinking........er I mean congratulations.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Congrats. 

The previous 3 responses are funny.... and true!


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

Hope you have a long and happy one, SSN!

:cheers: 

Go Blazers


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Congrats! :cheers:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Way to go SSN! I would like to wish you the best of luck in your marriage.

That is fantastic :woot:


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Congrats. Hope you picked the right one. Ask her where and when you'll need to be there (for the wedding) and let her do the rest. It's a good way to start serving her. Good luck to you both.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Congratulations!

My unsolicited advice: lose no hair over your wedding. Remind yourself (and her) that it's supposed to be the day for the two of YOU and the stress should come from the excitement over the big step, not over what color almonds are going to be sitting on the tables at the reception.

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Question:
If you are in Mexico, and she is here in the grand ol' U S of A, did you propose over the phone?

I dont blame you for being nervous! I was VERY nervous too... still am. 

I first thought this thread was going to say "Big News... I just saved a bunch of $$$ on car insurance by switching to Geico."


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Congrats!

By the way, do you need a new computer?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

Been married 28 years, and haven't regreted it one day........it was a Tuesday in December IIRC! :wink: 




:makeout:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Mozel tov
Minor petty detail, if she is female, which appears to be the case, she is your fiancee. Double e.
(Mixing up her gender is not a good way to start on the right foot.) :cheers:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

congratulations! my only regret about my wife being pregnant is that it may be a long damned time before i get to make a trip down there and show her the city of Guanajuato. did you know it's "sister city" is Ashland, Oregon? there's a street there named Ashland, and vice versa. 

anyway, good luck on the marriage. my advice is to get married in Mexico or some other country. you can spend less money on a really memorable wedding with just you, wife, and the people who matter most (ie, people willing to make the trip), or you can spend far more on getting distant uncles drunk at a typical American wedding spending spree.

anyway, buena suerte!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

theWanker said:


> anyway, good luck on the marriage. my advice is to get married in Mexico or some other country. you can spend less money on a really memorable wedding with just you, wife, and the people who matter most (ie, people willing to make the trip), or you can spend far more on getting distant uncles drunk at a typical American wedding spending spree.
> 
> anyway, buena suerte!



you could do what my brother and soon to be sister in law are doing. 

My soon to be sister in law is a Reverend in the Universal Life Church (at least I think thats the one she went into. It's the one I went into). She married some friends of hers, so they're now returning the favor. Since it's the 2nd marriage for both of them (my brother and stbs-i-l) they didn't want to go overboard. 

I figure, if I ever get married (ha, that's a good one) why waste money on some huge elaborate wedding? just go to vegas, and have a reception after it.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> I figure, if I ever get married (ha, that's a good one) why waste money on some huge elaborate wedding? just go to vegas, and have a reception after it.


Thats what I did. We went to Vegas with a few family members and friends and got married on Valentines Day. It was a blast!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I remember reading that the national average for spending on a wedding is $22,000. IMO, it's just insane to spend that much dough when you are just getting your feet on the ground. 

When we were married a few years ago, we got hitched in a 14th century church in rural England, and had a small reception. About 30 people attended. Then spent two weeks in Italy and two weeks in Croatia on our honeymoon. The entire event (including honeymoon and plane tickets) set us back about $10,000. 

People mistake money for memories.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Hap said:


> you could do what my brother and soon to be sister in law are doing.
> 
> My soon to be sister in law is a Reverend in the Universal Life Church (at least I think thats the one she went into. It's the one I went into). She married some friends of hers, so they're now returning the favor. Since it's the 2nd marriage for both of them (my brother and stbs-i-l) they didn't want to go overboard.
> 
> I figure, if I ever get married (ha, that's a good one) why waste money on some huge elaborate wedding? just go to vegas, and have a reception after it.


Hey, if you do want a new computer, Free Geek might be able to take care of both of your needs, one of our core volunteers is a Reverend, he's on vacation until sometime next month though, I don't know if you were planning on doing in ASAP. Anyway, just another of my wild ideas, I'm sure you have that already set up.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

BTW, do you know that I do wedding cakes? 

Forget the crappy sweet grease and sawdust store cakes. I can do chocolate decadence, tiered cheesecake, anything.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Congrats, SSN! Sounds like you sure took your time in deciding she is the one, so I'd have to say you're starting off on the right foot.

But just remember, things change once you get married. You won't be living just for yourself anymore. Your goals/dreams and hers now become one - and it takes work and sacrifice to make that happen, and to keep yourselves moving in that direction. You can expect her to suddenly not care as much about her weight or personal appearance, too. The positive side of that is that you can do the same. Oh, and you will likely find that ring on your finger is like a magnet for all the other cute girls that seemed to be hiding under rocks while you were single...

Hope I haven't scared you too much. 

But seriously, it's a wonderful adventure. On August 31st, my wife and I will have been married 9 years. We have 3 beautiful kids to show for it. And just about every single day I think to myself that I'm the luckiest dude in the world. I wish the same for you and your wife-to-be.

Congrats!

PBF


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm sorry SSN. I will pray for you.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

My wife and I had considered doing something small and going to Mexico for a wedding, but that would have meant not only could most of our friends not have come, but it also would have meant our grandparents (who aren't really international travelers for the most part) would not have been in attendance.

We were married in Michigan, and because we were living in Oregon at the time about 90% of the planning was left to my mother-in-law. It worked out very well all the way around for us.

Ed O.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Congratulations. Marriage is a grand and wonderful adventure!!!

Jim and I just celebrated 24 years of marriage.   

While people here are volunteering their services for your wedding, you can use a few of my cats as flowergirls and ringbearers. They are quite experienced. They won't stay out of my flowers and my daughter is always finding her jewelry at the bottom of the stairs where the cats have been playing with it. 

Congrats, again!!!!!!!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

First off, let me thank you all for your kind words and helpful advice. I´ll be sure to let her personally read the responses so that she knows that I´m not completely wasting my time on this site 

Now, for some personal responses...

Ed O,

Great advice on not stressing out about the wedding. Because we´re planning on having it here in Guanajuato, Mexico the planning aspect is mostly going to have to be via internet or phone to communicate with some family members who are brave enough to offer a ton of help. I don´t know if things will get lost in translation, both figuratively and literally, but I´m going to let Alysia (my fiancee) make the decisions on all the little details. Of course, I plan on supporting her and helping her out with whatever I can do, but I won´t let little things get the best of us.

BEER&BASKETBALL, 

Although she just got a new job at OHSU, her superiors were gracious enough to let here take a 2 week vacation to come down and see me even though she had only been working there for a week. God bless! So no, I wasn´t lame enough to propose over the phone  As for being nervous, I thought I was playing it cool until she asked me if I was okay just minutes before I reached into my pocket for the ring. I guess my eyes were swirling inside their sockets according to what she said.

Gambitnut,

It´s my parents that need a new computer as of right now. Mine´s upstairs in my room (not hooked up to the net), but my parent´s old HP is on it´s last legs. Are you thinking of a sweet engagement gift? 

Oldmangrouch,

I like your attitude and pray that I can be as happy with this decision as you seem to be with yours after 28 years of marriage. And by the way, we´re also planning on having our wedding in December!

crandc,

Thanks for the grammar lesson. I don´t mean to sound sarcastic either. These days, it pays to distinguish these sort of things. And if you´re willing to come down to Mexico to make one of your cakes, I´d be willing to consider giving you some business. I might have to entice my fiancee to give you a shot. PM me if there´s a way we can sample 

Wanker,

You read our minds completely. After discussing it with her parents, Alysia figured that we could cut costs dramatically by having it here. For the type of wedding she wants, we could save more than half of what we were planning on spending in the USA. Plus, there are much nicer, more romantic places down here.

ProudBFan,

Thanks for your words of encouragement and I hope that your years of happiness continue for the rest of your life. Personally, I can´t imagine where I´d be without my precious gift that God has blessed me with. I´m sure you feel the same.

tlong,

Your prayers are appreciated 

CrazyFanFromIdaho,

I´ll have to run the cat idea by my fiancee first before making any rash decisions 

Sorry if I´ve left anyone out, but I assure you that I really appreciate your kind words. Since I´ll be leaving here tomorrow and our computer isn´t working, it may be a while before I come back to visit again... hopefully that won´t be the case because I´m expecting some big Blazer news within the next few days


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Congrats man! I haven't been around too long, but I'm definitely happy for you! :clap:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

LameR said:


> Congrats man! I haven't been around too long, but I'm definitely happy for you! :clap:


Very much appreciated! Thank you, LameR.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Sorry to bump this thread but I have a huge favor to ask you guys.

Do any of you know a good place (restaurant, venue, etc.) to have an engagement party around the Portland area? We've been looking around, mostly downtown, and finding that we're going to have to spend quite a bit of money if we have to pay for a location plus catering.

Do any of you know a place or have any connections to a nice place around here that would be reasonably priced? Ideally, the place would be free and we'd just be charged for the food.

Any suggestions would be HIGHLY appreciated.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

SheedSoNasty, I don't live in Portland but I can make a general suggestion that may be helpful, try some nonprofits (churches, synagogues or nonprofit charities). They often have facilities they rent out and the cost is a lot less than a banquet hall, then you arrange the catering. Could be a savings. Good luck... and remember I do make wedding cakes even for straight weddings.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Way to go, slick! :greatjob:

Best wishes to you both. :yes:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks, ABM!

crandc, I never actually thought of that, I may have to look into it.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Sorry to bump this thread but I have a huge favor to ask you guys.
> 
> Do any of you know a good place (restaurant, venue, etc.) to have an engagement party around the Portland area? We've been looking around, mostly downtown, and finding that we're going to have to spend quite a bit of money if we have to pay for a location plus catering.
> 
> ...


Maybe have a day time gathering at a place like Delta Park.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

We might have to have it inside since it'll most likely take place in late October


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

You might have to go outside the City, as I don't know if there are grange halls inside PDX, 'cause I don't live there. But grange halls are usually pretty large, and rent out cheap.

Go Blazers


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Thanks, ABM!
> 
> crandc, I never actually thought of that, I may have to look into it.


I might be able to get Free Geek for you.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

gambitnut said:


> I might be able to get Free Geek for you.


I'm only free for my wife


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

> I'm only free for my wife


And you charge for others? You know Schilly, the police have whole departments to deal with folk like you. :biggrin: 

SSN:

Congrats on the engagement. I've never once regretted my marriage. I do bemoan my job sometimes that causes me to travel considerably as I seriously like being with my family. No place I'd rather be.

Of course, if things get to where you'd like to spend less time with your wife/family, look into being a consultant. :wink: 

I haven't had the privilege of sampling crandc's wares but her reputation is...exquisite.

I hope you have a long and very happy marriage.

Gramps...


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

theWanker said:


> congratulations! my only regret about my wife being pregnant is that it may be a long damned time before i get to make a trip down there


 :clown: :laugh:

OK, back to maturity now ...

-Pop


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

filthy, filthy mind.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

gambitnut said:


> I might be able to get Free Geek for you.


It looks like I'll be able to pull this off is you still need a place to have it.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

gambitnut said:


> It looks like I'll be able to pull this off is you still need a place to have it.


Do you have any pictures or quotes you could send me? I'll PM you.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Do you have any pictures or quotes you could send me? I'll PM you.


PM received and reply sent. By the way, I also have AIM.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

gambitnut said:


> By the way, I also have AIM.


Sorry to hear that. Best wishes for a speedy recovery, our prayers are with you.

barfo


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Just wanted to let you guys know that our wedding announcement will be in tomorrow's Oregonian.


----------

